# ati-drivers-8.10.19 and gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11

## cfroemmel

After building the new ~x86 Kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11 I emerged ati-drivers again.

```
emerge --sync && USE="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

which happens with some errors (similar to dmesg output).

After a

```
opengl-update ati
```

I loaded the fglrx module

```
modprobe fglrx
```

Here's the output:

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

```
dmesg | grep fglrx
```

Here's the output:

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> 
> fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory
> 
> fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable
> ...

 

Anyone else with this problem ?

----------

## twilight

i got a similar problem:

after emerging, configuring, compiling and rebooting with the new 2.6.11-kernel

and remerging the ati-drivers + "opengl-update ati" i try to load the

fglrx-modul,

here is my output:

```
mobilecomputing thommy # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
```

any help apreciated  :Smile: 

Greetings,

twilight

----------

## Wedge_

cfroemmel: I've just tried emerging the 8.10.19 driver against the 2.6.11-gentoo kernel and everything worked fine. The command you used to emerge the drivers is incorrect, ~x86 is specified in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, not USE. You were probably emerging the 8.8.25 driver rather than 8.10.19. Using ~x86 like that is also discouraged and maybe even ignored by portage IIRC. What you should do instead is: 

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 twilight, I think you have a different problem from cfroemmel - check you didn't enable "Direct Rendering Manager" under "Device drivers -> Character devices" in the kernel menu. If you enabled that and the "ATI Radeon" option beneath it, it can prevent the fglrx module from loading.

----------

## Kovid

I had the same problem. Compiling AGP support (agpgart) as a module solved it. Though since I have a pcie card, I don't know why agpgart would be useful.

----------

## twilight

hi,

i used exactly the same options as in 2.6.10 and changed nothing.

DRI is switched on, because the ati-driver needs it, but 

i switched none of those modules on because i don`t need

that radeon-module because i want to use fglrx instead.

It worked without problems until 2.6.11 arrived, even the

-r1 release doesn`t fix a thing  :Sad: 

----------

## twilight

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> I had the same problem. Compiling AGP support (agpgart) as a module solved it. Though since I have a pcie card, I don't know why agpgart would be useful

 

that solved the problem.

Anyway, it`s strange that it worked without problems in 2.6.10 and

i needed to change things into modules to get it working under 2.6.11  :Sad: 

Anyway, thx and greetings,

twilight

----------

## atlantic

Hello.

After I compiled gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.11), re-emerged ati-drivers 8.10.19, and "modprobe fglrx", it says "Operation not permitted." kern.log says: 

```
Mar  3 15:00:53 amilo [fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module!
```

DRM is compiled into the kernel. With 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 it works perfectly.

Any idea would be appreciated.

----------

## Sith_Happens

I had some problems concerning the fglrx module and unknown symbols which were solved by compiling module unloading support into my kernel (2.6.10).  Hope that helps somebody.

----------

## battersea

The problem is the kernel revision.

I had the exact same "Unknown symbol" errors when loading my nvdia module.

In order to resolve this, I had to go back to an earlier kernel version or enable agpgart (before I was using nvdia's own agp support).

I believe this is a know problem and will be fixed soon.

----------

